# Nude pictures



## Senior Citizen (Jul 25, 2013)

My partner is forever receiving nude pictures from a much younger and single male friend via his phone. He has shown a few to me........seems so juvenile.....so jr high to me.........also on his laptop and large computer he has folders on the desktop that contain pics of nude women.....most are spread-eagle.......I don't know if he knows these women.....collects them.......or they are sent to him by others. My question (and no....I have not asked him as he would be very upset that I found them. They are not hidden.......on the desktop......we frequently share each other's computers.....so that's how i saw them) ....my question is why does he have them? Why save them? Also I notice new ones appear quite often.........input please.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Senior Citizen said:


> ....my question is why does he have them? Why save them?


So he's a man, and he collects naked pictures of women. That's pretty darn normal behavior. 

You seriously need to ask why??? 

Unless he looks like a model, it's unlikely he's cheating with all these women, and since he isn't hiding it, it's unlikely he knows any of them either.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How often do you have sex? And is it as often as your partner would like?

C


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

His he bi-sexual? Why is another man sending him nude photos?

The pictures of females are probably a mix of photos that he's taken, photos sent to him and ones that he down loaded.

How long have you been together.

What is your commitment to each other?


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

EleGirl, I'm going to go out on a limb here - I think its safe to assume from the rest of her message that the other man is sending him nude photos of women. This is a friendly guy thing to do.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

frootloop said:


> EleGirl, I'm going to go out on a limb here - I think its safe to assume from the rest of her message that the other man is sending him nude photos of women. This is a friendly guy thing to do.


Ah, writing for clarity is a skill... :rofl:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Ah, writing for clarity is a skill... :rofl:


I read it the way you did EleGirl.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

For a second there I thought your male friend was sending nude pictures of HIMSELF to your wife, and also to you O.O

lol


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

He is probably viewing pictures of naked women on his computer for the same reason that bears crap in the woods.


----------



## ScrewedEverything (May 14, 2013)

Entropy3000 said:


> I read it the way you did EleGirl.


I first read it the same way too and went one step further based on the OP's use of the term "partner" ... I'm picturing a couple of older gay men, one of whom is getting naked selfies from a twink. Weird how that works. Does the way we read ambiguous wording say anything about ourselves?

Anyway, to the OP, I think regularly receiving and saving these pictures is tacky (most of us get them occasionally and then delete them after opening) but, in my experience, it's not abnormal or the sign of any problems. That said, if it bothers you, just tell him. It's likely he'll delete them and tell the friend to stop sending them without much fanfare - most men who have these things are not that attached to them.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Senior Citizen? I thought I'd stop getting horny here pretty soon. You mean my frustration will last into old age?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I must be abnormal because I don't save nude pics at all. if a friend sends me one(which is rare) I ck it out and delete.

I really would rather not get pics of nude people unless its my wife sending me one of her....which she would never do!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It appears you had already asked the same question not long ago. I am not sure if you'll get any answers on this one that weren't on the last one?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/108658-provocative-pictures.html


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

ScrewedEverything said:


> I first read it the same way too and went one step further based on the OP's use of the term "partner" ... I'm picturing a couple of older gay men, one of whom is getting naked selfies from a twink. Weird how that works. Does the way we read ambiguous wording say anything about ourselves?
> 
> Anyway, to the OP, I think regularly receiving and saving these pictures is tacky (most of us get them occasionally and then delete them after opening) but, in my experience, it's not abnormal or the sign of any problems. That said, if it bothers you, just tell him. It's likely he'll delete them and tell the friend to stop sending them without much fanfare - most men who have these things are not that attached to them.


It is all about context. We have to evaluate what we see and continue to reevaluate. Part of of our survival mechanism. Sometimes poor information right now is better than a perfect analysis later on. I do not see this as a flaw. We just need to be open to reevaluating as we get more data ( sometimes trickle truth ).


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys frequently text, email and all that techy stuff nude pics and clips of women. It's all in good fun and doesn't mean that the guy is cheating. It would be the same thing if he was porn surfing. Is he screwing those girls? 

Juvenile. Stupid. Whatever but it's harmless.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I hated when I got these. It was okay at first. I do like looking at naked women. They just seemed to get dirtier and dirtier. I thought it was one thing to get them once in a while of some beautiful woman. I'd just look and delete from my phone. Problem was, it was my sister's SO that was sending them so I was not sure how to handle it. 

I sent text messages to him that I appreciated the pics, but would prefer he didn't send them any more. As time went on, they did not stop and seemed to get more filthy. I kept texting him with stronger messages that told him to stop. It kept going. My x2 found them as we had no locks or passwords that I knew of on our phones. She was not happy and I attempted to talk with him even more about these pictures he was sending. He would not stop. I honestly did not know what to do since he was my sister's SO and they lived together. 

Anyway, the messages stopped shortly before my x2 left me. Probably one more thing she felt I was too weak on. I guess what I am saying is, once in a while, there isn't much wrong with it. When it seems to escalate in frequency or nastiness, I'd be concerned a little. 

If he was hiding them, it would be a concern. I would keep an eye on it.


----------



## Natalie789 (Aug 24, 2013)

ScrewedEverything said:


> I first read it the same way too and went one step further based on the OP's use of the term "partner" ... I'm picturing a couple of older gay men, one of whom is getting naked selfies from a twink. Weird how that works. Does the way we read ambiguous wording say anything about ourselves?
> 
> Anyway, to the OP, I think regularly receiving and saving these pictures is tacky (most of us get them occasionally and then delete them after opening) but, in my experience, it's not abnormal or the sign of any problems. That said, if it bothers you, just tell him. It's likely he'll delete them and tell the friend to stop sending them without much fanfare - most men who have these things are not that attached to them.


I read it the same way.

I agree with the rest of this post. OP needs to tell him it bothers her and ask him to stop. Hopefully he will and won't just say he will and then do it in secret.

I would never be ok with this. I consider it cheating. The only naked woman my partner is allowed to look at is me.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I used to get nude pics of women emailed to me to share with my H, which I did. The guy was a friend and knew my H could not get any of that on his phone or lap top. I had no problems with it.

It really bugs me that women don't appreciate the beauty of the nude form and always go straight to insecurity.

The nude female form is astounding in it's beauty!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Natalie789 said:


> I would never be ok with this. I consider it cheating. The only naked woman my partner is allowed to look at is me.


*WOW*... That's a pretty extreme definition of "cheating". 

If you ever go to the art museum, close your eyes!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> The nude female form is astounding in it's beauty!


What about the nude male form?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Theseus said:


> What about the nude male form?


I love both male and female nudes! Perhaps that's what is so troubling about many of these images. The nude form doesn't have to be misproportionate to be beautiful, nor slim. Just healthy and strong, softly curved for women and more angular for men.


----------



## Senior Citizen (Jul 25, 2013)

I appreciate all of your posts. Thank you for your input. I think it bothers me mainly because he never seems to notice me. Just tonight we had this conversation. He said I looked so good last night when we went to a football party. i said why didn't you say anything? He will compliment other women...went so far as to tell one of our friends last week that she never looked better! Did she look hot? Yes! And I'm glad he told her as I could tell she liked the compliment. What woman wouldn't? But I looked pretty good that night as well........nothing......It just kills me when he gives me a once over and says nothing. I immediately assume the worst. 
Men.....compliment your women..........


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

*This is for Mr. Senior Citizen*


Those naked women on your computer could not give a rat’s AZZ about an old dude. They may like your money but they don’t want you.

You compliment other women without being prompted so why do you not compliment your wife? No woman is going to stand by you when you are down and out except your wife so can you compliment her once in a while without being prompted?

How would you like it if your wife complimented other men but not you? How about if your wife had naked pictures of young men that make your old body look inferior?


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Senior Citizen said:


> Men.....compliment your women..........


Thank you for that. I will start doing so today. I'm thinking that if I'd started doing it 20 years ago, I wouldn't be in the mess I am now.


----------



## Senior Citizen (Jul 25, 2013)

Mr. Blunt......where have you been all my life? JK......I wish my partner could get understand how he makes me feel by complimenting others and not me. And to Anon Pink and Theseus......I appreciate the nude form....male and female........I frequent art museums.....with my eyes OPEN.......I think you might havce missed my point.


----------



## Senior Citizen (Jul 25, 2013)

OOPs.........have...not havce


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Senior Citizen said:


> I appreciate all of your posts. Thank you for your input. I think it bothers me mainly because he never seems to notice me. Just tonight we had this conversation. He said I looked so good last night when we went to a football party. i said why didn't you say anything? He will compliment other women...went so far as to tell one of our friends last week that she never looked better! Did she look hot? Yes! And I'm glad he told her as I could tell she liked the compliment. What woman wouldn't? But I looked pretty good that night as well........nothing......It just kills me when he gives me a once over and says nothing. I immediately assume the worst.
> Men.....compliment your women..........


This sounds like something I have gone through with my STBW. She had very little filter when it came to complimenting, and noticing other guys, but would never say the same to me. It took us several go rounds, and she never could explain why she could say some guy made her toes curl, but couldn't say anything to me. As I said, we have had several go rounds about this, and I think things are geting better, though I am not sure if it that she is doing a better job meeting the need, or I have just desensitised myself enough that it no longer bothers me. I will have to pay closer attention to see which it is...


----------

